# 1972 Fender Telecaster Custom $1995



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow. The low user rating gives me pause but if that’s legit it is an incredible deal. Is there anyone on MB who can go check it out?


----------



## Davestp1 (Apr 25, 2006)

I would not put any stock into a really good or bad rating on kijiji. It could have come from a lowballer the seller told to go pound sand.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Davestp1 said:


> I would not put any stock into a really good or bad rating on kijiji. It could have come from a lowballer the seller told to go pound sand.


Yup, I won’t even look at kijiji ratings because the system is so fukt.


----------



## sodapop (Aug 25, 2011)

Not in that area but I immediately sent him 2 messages expressing my interest...tumbleweeds...no communication back...hopefully someone here picks it up if it’s legit.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup, I won’t even look at kijiji ratings because the system is so fukt.


I can’t argue with you, but the fellow’s other listings along with a low response rate certainly don’t lend a lot of confidence for a remote deal.


----------



## rcargs96 (Jan 19, 2009)

2manyGuitars said:


> Yup, I won’t even look at kijiji ratings because the system is so fukt.


I can’t argue with you, but the fellow’s other listings along with a low response rate certainly don’t give much confidence at the prospect of a remote deal.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

rcargs96 said:


> I can’t argue with you, but the fellow’s other listings along with a low response and rate certainly don’t lend a lot of confidence for a remote deal.


Yeah, face to face for sure. Remotely is a different story.


----------



## Farmboyjo (Aug 26, 2016)

And it's gone now. Let's see if it pops up again soon - and for how much!?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Farmboyjo said:


> And it's gone now. Let's see if it pops up again soon - and for how much!?


Under a week, 5 grand.


----------



## Powdered Toast Man (Apr 6, 2006)

Winnipeg has a handful of guys who watch Kijiji like hawks and pounce on any great deals and then a short time later the gear is relisted or on Reverb for more.


----------

